# The Big A and Harrisville Harbor



## greyghost

Right now it is hiy or miss. Go one time get 9 go the next and 0. Just a matter of timing and weather.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

A good NE wind is the 'villes calling card. You get that happening, and you can really do well running bobbers and skein.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

or just going to a west side river that is full of salmon.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> or just going to a west side river that is full of salmon


And people. The East side is awesome because it's nice on those rivers, you can actually relax and fish. The only people who can't get fish on that side, are the ones who don't know what they're doing or have to have instant success and have NO patience.....


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Yes the lower Au Sable is a very peaceful place to salmon fish and no crowds at all! Works great for those looking to hook a couple of under sized dark Chinooks. Myself I will take the west side of Michigan for salmon - I enjoy chasing around 20lb plus bright Chinooks! As for steelhead that is a different story. Had a great time last November with some beautiful adult steelhead that rank as some of the finest steelhead in the Great Lakes. There is great water right now and temps have dropped into the 50's and going to go look for some steelhead this week in the lower Au Sable.


----------



## diztortion

Any fish that looks like that or even fish that are black with spots can be smoked or used for canning... I usually get all the chromers in the little manistee or PM and then I use the fish I catch that are darker for canning or smoking... taste great, lemme know..

al


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Kelly, c'mon now, your being a bit off base dude. A quick look at the pics on your site shows plenty of dark fish, and some beat up ones as well. If the Au Sable didn't take so long to cool down, there would probably be more silvery fish around. Lake Michigan salmon size was up some this year, but it's not "all good", trust me. This is a hen I caught the third week of September from a northern Lk MI trib, looks an awful lot like a Lake Huron king from 2004:










In all honesty, kings are fun, but not a real big deal to me. Just something to do after a certain point in the fall. Bring on steelhead and LRB's any day, as well as cohos. Not trying to get in a pissing match with you man, but Lake Huron has had enough negative press, and it's really not necessary to keep beating a dead horse, as far as salmon. 

This is my second year on the West side of the state, and while it's fun, I probably have more fun on my trips to the East side, even if it means less fish. But that's me, and lots of others would rather go for the easy fishing.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I would be embarrassed to have someone take my picture with an old rotten fish that is almost died. Way off base - good one! Here is link to my salmon picks this year: http://www.michiganstreamside.com/report_betsie.htm Where are all dark nasty fish you talk about!

Lake Huron is an awesome lake and holds some world class fish. The Au Sable is finest river in Michigan but the salmon fishing in the Au Sable has been poor! Sorry if the truth hurts.


----------



## brookies101

Dude AS, i would just let this guy speak his mind and ignore everything he says. He's an awesome fisherman, i'll give him that, but very cocky and has a "my **** dont stink" kind of attitude for sure. Very irritating. I've fought off the urge to argue lots of things he has, or hasnt, contirbuted to the site for a while now. The dumb ass comment, way out of line. You gave your opinion, AS gave his, whats wrong with that, honestly???......... And by the way, almost all the lined fish from your *recent* betsie reports are zombies. I mean you can see the mold on um man, come on, be real. By the way, nice lrb you caught. PROPS


----------



## wanderboy

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not trying to get in a pissing match with you man, but Lake Huron has had enough negative press, and it's really not necessary to keep beating a dead horse, as far as salmon.


ausable_steelhead, don't lower yourself fight w/ idiots (AKA DUMB_ASS), u never win at their realm...



Streamside Custom Rod said:


> I would be embarrassed to have someone take my picture with an old rotten fish that is almost died. Way off base - good one! Here is link to my salmon picks this year: http://www.michiganstreamside.com/report_betsie.htm Where are all dark nasty fish you talk about - DUMB ASS!
> 
> Lake Huron is an awesome lake and holds some world class fish. The Au Sable is finest river in Michigan but the salmon fishing in the Au Sable has been poor! Sorry if the truth hurts.


hmm............. who's the DUMB_ASS here???? bad day at work? no1 show up??? take a chill pill.......




brookies101 said:


> Dude AS, i would just let this guy speak his mind and ignore everything he says. He's an awesome fisherman, i'll give him that, but very cocky and has a "my **** dont stink" kind of attitude for sure. Very irritating. I've fought off the urge to argue lots of things he has, or hasnt, contirbuted to the site for a while now. The dumb ass comment, way out of line. You gave your opinion, AS gave his, whats wrong with that, honestly???......... And by the way, almost all the lined fish from your *recent* betsie reports are zombies. I mean you can see the mold on um man, come on, be real. By the way, nice lrb you caught. PROPS


yeah. amen to that!


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Sorry if I offended anyone and that will not happen again. I get asked often for fishing reports and most seem to like an honesty one. I should have just left it at the original post in this thread. Salmon do get dark quick in the Michigan rivers but typically you can find a few bright ones around even into October. Have not seen any over here in North East Michigan of late but hopefully someone will post away and show some nice ones. I'm sure someone can find the mold on this one catch on Sept 28th on west side of Michigan.







​


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> would be embarrassed to have someone take my picture with an old rotten fish that is almost died


That fish's pic was just to show how skinny and ethiopian it looked, coming from lake Michigan. And there are lots of dark fish pics on your site, and some fresh ones too. It's really not a big deal to me, either way. King season is done, steelhead/coho/LRB's are the fish to go after now.


----------



## quest32a

diztortion said:


> Any fish that looks like that or even fish that are black with spots can be smoked or used for canning... I usually get all the chromers in the little manistee or PM and then I use the fish I catch that are darker for canning or smoking... taste great, lemme know..
> 
> al


It can be, doesn't mean I would ever eat them though. Gross.


----------



## StumpJumper

CAPT HEAVY said:


> Harrisville is a hit or miss thing. Either fishable or DEAD!


Daylight and dark... as soon as the sun hits the water the fish are done unless it's an overcast or rainy day. If you can catch it when there's monster rollers outside the fish will come into the harbor like sardines.. I sure miss those days.


----------



## roofman76

First of all I heard from a source that there were over a dozen half dead kings in the mighty Ausable this fall. I know the truth sucks, but we have terrible salmon fishing here on the east side. Why lie to yourself and say you don't like to catch the best fighting fish in the great lakes? If you don't agree than you have issues and would argue just to argue. Someone like Kelly can land more fish in one day on the west side than anybody could catch in a whole season on the east side rivers. If you don't believe it Kelly or I have dated photos to prove it. I wish we had kings here, but we don't and the issue should be addressed so maybe something can be done. Saying the king fishing over here is even okay is complete B.S., It really sucks.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Some people enjoy the fishing as much or more than the catching Its nice to be by yourself with some peace and quiet sometimes, and not the chaos of the salmon runs. True there is many more on westside, but to say stop fishing the eastside because there's no fish is rediculous. There are fish out there, and time put in will get you into a few.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> First of all I heard from a source that there were over a dozen half dead kings in the mighty Ausable this fall. I know the truth sucks, but we have terrible salmon fishing here on the east side. Why lie to yourself and say you don't like to catch the best fighting fish in the great lakes? If you don't agree than you have issues and would argue just to argue. Someone like Kelly can land more fish in one day on the west side than anybody could catch in a whole season on the east side rivers. If you don't believe it Kelly or I have dated photos to prove it. I wish we had kings here, but we don't and the issue should be addressed so maybe something can be done. Saying the king fishing over here is even okay is complete B.S., It really sucks.


This whole thing started when people were asking for info on the Au Sable, and slodrift was giving PM's instead of open info on the forum. Just because the salmon(worst fish of the season) fishing isn't the best, doesn't mean people can't give info in PM's, rather then out in the open. 

This whole BS arguing was totally uncalled for, and had no reason to even be started. Nobody ever said anything about the East side being good at all anymore, just that there's a few fish around for anyone who doesn't/can't hit this side of the state. I know all about the salmon fishing on both sides, and they are not the best fighting fish, maybe in your opinion. 

Ripping streamers is about the only true _biting_ response you'll get from a king flyfishing. The only big numbers(15-20+ fish) on salmon with a flyrod is from running eggs and nymphs; whether through the holes or on the gravel, it's still the same kind of hookup. Sure a couple _might_ bite an egg, but that's not the case most of the time. 

Pretty funny how people can get ripped on, just because they choose not to follow the rest and fish all the "hot spots" everybody else does.....if you don't like salmon fishing on the East side, then shut up and go join the overcrowded west side tribs.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

roofman76 said:


> First of all I heard from a source that there were over a dozen half dead kings in the mighty Ausable this fall. I know the truth sucks, but we have terrible salmon fishing here on the east side. Why lie to yourself and say you don't like to catch the best fighting fish in the great lakes? I wish we had kings here, but we don't and the issue should be addressed so maybe something can be done. Saying the king fishing over here is even okay is complete B.S., It really sucks.


I could not agree more! The truth does suck but it needs to be said. Some try and cover up the truth with so called hot report PM's and BS reports to try make themselves look good. Like Ralph said it still a great place to fish this time of year and I did so myself today. There are not many salmon around and even less people - did see a couple steelhead but no hook ups for me. Did find some nice smallmouth at mouth. Was hoping to find some of those big Lake Huron Lake Trout but no biters today. Last November there were some nice steelhead around and hopefully there are more this year. Some of the issues that have effect the steelhead run have been addressed the last couple years and hopefully there will be better fishing to come. The same needs to done with the salmon. If the return is going to be this small then why is over 200,000 Chinook salmon being stocked in the Au Sable yearly?


----------



## brookies101

ausable_steelhead said:


> This whole thing started when people were asking for info on the Au Sable, and slodrift was giving PM's instead of open info on the forum. Just because the salmon(worst fish of the season) fishing isn't the best, doesn't mean people can't give info in PM's, rather then out in the open.


Thats what i'm screaming. We all know king fishing isnt as good over here, dont think anyone even said that. It just seemed to me like people were being dogged for wanting to fish here. And one person posting a pic or two of fish they did catch on the eastside, or sending pm's isnt giving false reports, just them giving thier side of the story. Comments like this are whats going to make people not want to post anything anymore... people just need to think before they type sometimes. Otherwise things seem to get taken out of context and blow up. Especially during king season. Its like a 3month long full moon or something. Either way, no hard feelings on my side toward anyone....... Personally i'm not the biggest fan of king fishing. Its fun for a trip or two every year, especially during early season. Anytime after labor day and it just becomes a joke. I really only fish the betsie for kings, and even with it being a small stream, its still a huge side show. I get so tired of trying to catch fish legally and watching everyone around me jerking away through holes, "catching" fish after fish. I've only done this now for two full seasons and two fish is a good day for me. And i'm happy with that, but walking back to homestead from my fav downstream spot is like walking through a war zone. Slaughterhouse is the term i use. Now, not saying that it doesnt happen on the eastside when fish are present, but its nowhere near what happens west. And i think thats what is enjoyable about it. No arguing, people crossing lines, people sliding 5ft away from me to fish a certain hole. Its just peaceful, and for some people, thats what its all about..... Kelly, i dont blame you one bit for sticking to that side this time of year, smart business move to say the least. I enjoy your website and reports, always have. And i totally agree with you on the king plants. I have wondered the same thing for a couple years now. Just imagine if all those 200,000 plants were steelies and browns. Wouldnt that be sweet?!? Only in my dreams


----------



## Kelly Neuman

brookies101 said:


> And i totally agree with you on the king plants. I have wondered the same thing for a couple years now. Just imagine if all those 200,000 plants were steelies and browns. Wouldnt that be sweet?!? Only in my dreams


I agree with that! The Atlantic salmon from the St. Marys River all live in Lake Huron and that fishery is doing great! Many species are living and doing well in Lake Huron and the trout are getting bigger the last couple of years. It is time for a change!

PS: The Betsie must be 40 miles long. 99% of the fishing pressure is in less than one mile of river.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> I agree with that! The Atlantic salmon from the St. Marys River all live in Lake Huron and that fishery is doing great! Many species are living and doing well in Lake Huron and the trout are getting bigger the last couple of years. It is time for a change!


Yeah, they need the same regs on the lakers as the salmon,(5 per person) with no closed season. Why not let people take whats available if they choose to keep them, and thin that herd down some. Would also boost some tourism a little more maybe :rant:


----------



## Slodrift

It seems that some have gotten the idea that I have been sending "Hot PM's" on the "Hot Salmon Run" (one inparticular ). I have merely sent a report to those who have asked for one based on what I experience and observe while fishing myself. If the word "HOT" appears when I post "PM sent" then you might want to check your computer for virus's or get stronger glasses.


----------



## Fishndude

> Just imagine if all those 200,000 plants were steelies and browns. Wouldnt that be sweet?!? Only in my dreams


The DNR still plants right around 160,000 Steelhead in the Ausable. By comparison they put about 55,000 Manistee strain Steelhead in the Big Manistee river. Which river do you think gets a FAR better return? I can appreciate the efforts many have made to discourage the Cormorants @ Lake Huron, and the Ausable River in particular. It is a gem of a river, and I have known various parts of it intimately since I was a child. But the fact of the matter is that lake Huron is just much harder hit than lake Michigan by Mussels. Kings are virtually non existent @ Huron. Numbers are also down @ lake Michigan, but the size was much better this year. Steelhead numbers on the Ausable are small compared to years past, pre-2006, when the lake crashed. I honestly don't think planting more fish is the answer. If it was, then the Ausable would have more returning fish than the Big River, and it just doesn't. But I managed a few Kings @ Alpena a few weeks ago, and know of others who have caught some. And I know some Steelhead will be around - just not like they used to be. I enjoy the solitude we have on the east side, even though it is a direct result of there being fewer fish to catch. I typically run quite a bit of river (in a boat) in a day, and usually can find fish to play with if they are around. Last year was good for me on the Ausable, in November. Thanksgiving was very nice - I landed 9 Steelhead, with 8 being adults. I saw 2 other fishermen, and 1 deer hunter sitting in a tree, the whole day. 

I do think it is wasteful to plant 200,000 Kings and 160,000 Steelhead in the Ausable. Imagine if 160,000 Steelhead were planted in the Big River. THAT would be something to talk about! If this bubbler idea works, I think the DNR should reduce the stocking of Manistees in the Ausable, and start putting SKAMANIAS back there! Those things were amazing when they Ausable was planted with them. Cool that water down to 65* max, and they will do well. Put and take fishery, so the DNR should plant what the public wants, and what works. This is the time for grand experimentation, since the whole lake is kind of an unwelcome experiment right now.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Above the cormorant harassment only got a polite mention and no real merit. Here is some real info. Steelhead populations remained strong in Lake Huron after the alewive collapse. Pre 3 years ago if you counted the cormorants in lower river after steelhead were stocked and did the math there were not enough young steelhead to even feed all of birds. The Au Sable has very low natural production and is driven by stocking. SO WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU REMOVED ALL YOUNG STEELHEAD BEFORE THEY WENT TO THE LAKE IN A STOCKED FISHERY? Since cormorant harassment started there has been noticeably more 2 and 3 year old steelhead in river each winter and that is all you can expect in this time frame. Hopefully over the next couple years numbers of adult fish increase. Pushing to cut plants on Au Sable steelhead will further crush this fishery! Some catch and release on steelhead would sure help if people want more fish to catch.


----------



## AftertheSteel

There are those that fish for steelhead and then there are steelheaders. I am guily of keeping more fish than I should have last year ( my first full year of fishing in my life) but I have been lucky enough to be around C&R steelheaders that have taught me some great practices !!!! 

... let them go so we can all enjoy those chromsicles


----------



## chrome hound

i checked this thread cause i was thinking about fishing some harbors this weeekend. i ended up spending 15min reading a pissing match... LOL~!!!!!! im just trying to catch fish here people.:coolgleam


----------



## maxemus

cuz,

what happened? don't let these dudes hijack your thread:rant:


----------



## jeremy L

brookies101 said:


> Just imagine if all those 200,000 plants were steelies and browns. Wouldnt that be sweet?!? Only in my dreams


they just planted around 40,000 browns at harbor beach and port sanilac. the browns are an average size of 12 inches and weight up to a pound. too big for most eyes and lakers to eat and the flying rats are gone south, so these fish should survive. Lets hope, because it sounds like if this doesn't work, then browns are done being planted in huron.


----------



## fishing pal

O.K. Did not have the intention of starting an East side/West side pissing match over which side has better fishing, but that seems to be what has become of this thread which has seemed to spiral out of control. If you want to have that match, take it somewhere else. The only concern I had was to find out from a few willing members (through a pm) what the conditions were like on the side of the state I like to call my fishing grounds . Might not be the most productive area in the in the state for fishermen who enjoy stacking up fish like chords of wood, but its the one area that I truly enjoy fishing year in and out for a challenge. Time to end this thread. 

East side out!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Greenbush future

I will take a steelhead that darn near ripps the rod out of your hand over a half dead boat anchor (salmon) any day. The Salmon crowd tends to be a little more in line with snagging and tight linning type (but not everyone)and all for a fish that isnt anywhere near it's prime as far as taste. I havent salmon fished off the pier in 5-6 years because of the crowds and now because they just arent there. 
If you know what you are doing the AuSable is still one of the best for steel and many other quality fall fishing trips. 
I'm glad so many feel there are no fish in Huron, makes my days much more enjoyable. Keep going west because that's where the salmon are.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Greenbush future said:


> I will take a steelhead that darn near ripps the rod out of your hand over a half dead boat anchor (salmon) any day. The Salmon crowd tends to be a little more in line with snagging and tight linning type (but not everyone)and all for a fish that isnt anywhere near it's prime as far as taste. I havent salmon fished off the pier in 5-6 years because of the crowds and now because they just arent there.
> If you know what you are doing the AuSable is still one of the best for steel and many other quality fall fishing trips.
> I'm glad so many feel there are no fish in Huron, makes my days much more enjoyable. Keep going west because that's where the salmon are.


Could not have been said better. There sure are some nice trout in Lake Huron - steelhead, browns and lakers!


----------



## brookies101

jeremy L said:


> the browns are an average size of 12 inches and weight up to a pound. too big for most eyes and lakers to eat and the flying rats are gone south, so these fish should survive. Lets hope, because it sounds like if this doesn't work, then browns are done being planted in huron.


 Thats an awesome idea! Hopefully this was the trick.


----------

